# New Dr Who



## mikeyB (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, not to everyone's surprise, the new Dr Who is female, played by the excellent actor Jodie Whittaker. 

My concern is that changing from male to female, will the Doctor know how to wee sitting down? And being over 900 years old, is she post menopausal? Will she get a vulnerable male companion? I don't doubt these and other questions will be revealed as the series progresses. Or not.

Should be fun, anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2017)

I expressed my concerns to my kids, but they pointed out that the Master had turned into Missy quite successfully, so they don't foresee any problems.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2017)

it will certainly be different Mike - the jury is still out - time will tell


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sure the first female incarnation of Dr Who will know how to look after herself.
Anyway, Dr Who might have been sitting down to wee for years. Perhaps she'll prefer a female partner? As testosterone level has never (to my knowledge) been mentioned, why should menopausal status be mentioned?
On behalf my much younger female friends, especially those particularly interested in science and technology, I am very pleased at the decision.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 16, 2017)

Daleks in a Debenhams shoe dept ??

Cybermen invading Corination Street ??

The Dr being ratty every four weeks ??

And Bill ?? Errrrr ?????


----------



## eggyg (Jul 16, 2017)

At least she will be able to multi task, she can zap a Dalek and a Cyborg at the same time with her magic screwdriver! 
PS I haven't watched Dr Who since John Pertwee so don't even know if Daleks and Cyborgs ( did I make that up) still exist! Basically I don't care if the Dr is male, female or trans. But I am sure some folks will be in an uproar! 
It's not real! Not like Coronation Street!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 16, 2017)

eggyg said:


> At least she will be able to multi task, she can zap a Dalek and a Cyborg at the same time with her magic screwdriver!
> PS I haven't watched Dr Who since John Pertwee so don't even know if Daleks and Cyborgs ( did I make that up) still exist! Basically I don't care if the Dr is male, female or trans. But I am sure some folks will be in an uproar!
> It's not real! Not like Coronation Street!



More concerning is Steven Moffat leaving, he's a brilliant writer.

I know I'm old, the Dr seems to have been taken away from the kids.
It's quite complicated these days. Bigger, shinier, more up to date etc.

I hope they take it back into the kids realm.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 16, 2017)

They should have given Catherine Tate the part...as the nana! She'd the frighten the hell out of any Dalek or marauding alien!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 17, 2017)

Jodie Whittaker was born in Skelmanthorpe, not far from Thunder Bridge. Who else could possibly play Dr Who? They're all a little bit odd in that bit of The West Riding.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Jodie Whittaker was born in Skelmanthorpe, not far from Thunder Bridge. Who else could possibly play Dr Who? They're all a little bit odd in that bit of The West Riding.


Oi!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 17, 2017)

Point proven, then


----------



## khskel (Jul 18, 2017)

I second that Oi!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 18, 2017)

Seemingly, if the rules of regeneration are adhered to, the Dr has no more regenerations left !

So,,, is this the last new Dr ??


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 18, 2017)

It's not real, you know, Bill. I'm sure the rules can be bent. There's bound to be a well argued scientific reason


----------



## zuludog (Jul 18, 2017)

I suppose that with the all-powerful tide of political correctness it was only a matter of time before we got a female Dr Who, but they've only done half a  job. She should have been a black moslem lesbian in a wheelchair


----------



## AJLang (Jul 18, 2017)

As a female Doctor myself I'm flipping glad that Doctor Who is now a female


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't see it as political correctness at all  Not sure what Romana would have thought of it all!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 18, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I don't see it as political correctness at all  Not sure what Romana would have thought of it all!



Ooohhh come back Sarah Jane Smith.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't know what I think about this! It'll take some getting used to.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 19, 2017)

The Net is awash with cartoons of the Tardis reversing into walls. Very predictable. I for one am looking forward to seeing the new doctor. Jodie Whitaker is a fine actor, I think she'll blow people away. 

Is a perfect disguise when the Daleks appear....


----------



## Ditto (Jul 19, 2017)

I still haven't got over the shock of the Daleks being able to fly upstairs, that was the only thing saving us! No fair!! I don't like change or people moving my cheese.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 19, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I still haven't got over the shock of the Daleks being able to fly upstairs, that was the only thing saving us! No fair!! I don't like change or people moving my cheese.



They'll be opening doors next !


----------



## Copepod (Jul 20, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I still haven't got over the shock of the Daleks being able to fly upstairs, that was the only thing saving us! No fair!! I don't like change or people moving my cheese.


What?!? When did Daleks start flying up stairs?!?


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 20, 2017)

Copepod said:


> What?!? When did Daleks start flying up stairs?!?



Naughty Copepod !!

They've been doing that for a while, what else they gonna do at bedtime ??

It was very well done, you saw one looking at a stairwell and figuring it out, think David Tenant was the Dr.

Think they were chasing Rose Tyler.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 20, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Naughty Copepod !!
> 
> They've been doing that for a while, what else they gonna do at bedtime ??
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. I only watch Dr Who occasionally these days. Plus, I didn't have a TV from.Oct 2013 to December 2016, so only watched a bit of iPlayer, and that wasn't permitted without a TV licence from Sept 2016.
Not everyone sleeps upstairs, of course!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 20, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Thanks Bill. I only watch Dr Who occasionally these days. Plus, I didn't have a TV from.Oct 2013 to December 2016, so only watched a bit of iPlayer, and that wasn't permitted without a TV licence from Sept 2016.
> Not everyone sleeps upstairs, of course!



Dr Who has changed massively. Went through a phase of trying to be like Torchwood, I hope they give it back to the young uns rather than trying to appeal to older viewers.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 20, 2017)

I  like it as it is and I want Torchwood back too. ::waves placard::  Gutted when they offed Gareth. I'd never be able to watch Children Of The Earth again, I still have nightmares.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 20, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I  like it as it is and I want Torchwood back too. ::waves placard::  Gutted when they offed Gareth. I'd never be able to watch Children Of The Earth again, I still have nightmares.



Spot on, CoTE is one of the best sci fi stories ever, if you don't enjoy that story you need therapy !!

Did you spot Peter Capaldi in it ?


----------



## Ditto (Jul 20, 2017)

I need therapy! 

No! Was he in it? I can't remember now. I'm still freaked out.


----------

